# New England Events



## dancg68 (Jul 2, 2013)

Does anyone know of any events in Maine, New Hampshire, Vermont, or Massachusetts?  I have tried looking online but all I come up with is chowder fests and lobster boils (not that those are not great). Wife and I want to attend an event but can't find one.

Thanks,

Dan


----------



## cliffcarter (Jul 4, 2013)

Type  NEBS.org (New England Barbecue Society) into your browser (then go to event list) or do a google search for "bbq competitions 2013 new england"


And before a mod sees this post and dings me for posting an offsite link, I typed the address in and it got changed to a link automatically, either by the site software or by IE9, I did not do it intentionally.


Thanks.


----------



## smokerct (Jul 5, 2013)

:::


----------



## cliffcarter (Jul 5, 2013)

SmokerCT said:


> I'm finding that a lot of these contetsts require a commercial kitchen "No home kitchen" so no prepping sauces and rubs at home.
> 
> I understand needing to keep things clean, but how do beginners get involved if we need to have a resturant to even get started?


I believe that you can bring your rubs and sauces with you.


----------



## smokerct (Jul 5, 2013)

:::


----------



## smokerct (Jul 6, 2013)

:::


----------



## smokerct (Jul 15, 2013)

:::


----------

